# ISO:A Recipe To Make Jelly Rings......



## internetnut (Aug 13, 2002)

I love these things but they are $9.99 a pound and up.They are chocolate covered jelly like but the texture is like jello.they come mostly in raspberry flavor.any recipe welcome please e-mail me.thanks christine [email protected]


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Your best bet is www.topsecretrecipes.com They clone popular food items.

Phil


----------



## internetnut (Aug 13, 2002)

n/t


----------

